# Dannyboi's UK TT build



## dannyboi bora (Jan 20, 2012)

Best start a Build thread for my mk1 TT 

If anyone is on instagram i tend to put alot of build pics on there so feel free to add me for more updates etc DANROACHE_OCDETAILING 

Some of you may remember the car from a few years back when G-werks used to own and built the car originally , its been passed around in the past few years and went to players from g-werks and then onto other people when it started to get neglected a little 

Now i've got it and aim to bring it back to life 

Here's a little spec from when i bought it 

225 Quattro G-werks Map to 275bhp 
Forge Tip 
Forge 007p
Modified Air box 
Colour coded engine bay and black manifold and boost pipe 
KW coilovers 
Rotiform Nue 18 x 9.5 all round 
V6 rear valance and front grilles 
De tango'd headlights 
Black fuel cap 
Smoothed wing mirrors and smoothed door locks 
Smoothed boot ( no spoiler or badges ) 
Shorted and smothed plate recess on rear bumper
Front bumper plate recess and washers smoothed + Grille lines smoothed 
SIde repeaters smoothed 
All red rear lights 

Thats all i can think of the top of my head 

I owned it for 4 days and fit my sound system , i bought a new alpine IDE-178BT head unit and fit my infinity components on a JBL 2 channel amp and also my 2 12" Massive audio subs on a massive audio Monoblock 
Also gave it a little clean i haven't had a chance for a full correction yet but it defo needs one its been neglected for a while 
Ive fitted a 280mm Momo steering wheel aswell


































Next up was to try get it that little bit lower so i took the helpers out the KWs and woundit all the way down plus i fitted a cupra R spliter 

which left it sitting like this 



















I got round to making the boot install which proved tricky to look smart using 2 x 12" in the small TT boot shape 










Here's some pics of it cleaned 




























Then the next plan was to ditch the rotiforms as ive never been a fan of NUEs , my mate was selling a set of rare porsche eta beta cups in 18s and seeing as ive never seen a set for sale before hand i had to have them as im a sucker for rare parts ! they was in abit of a state tho , the paint was liftig , dishes were curbed and corroded and bolts were faded 










Then i had to move onto the interior as seeing pics of how it used to look made me depressed and found these beauties lurking on the bay and had to have them , they are out of a mk2 TT roadster tan leather baseball stitch 










I also made a start on refurbing the wheels myself 










and ive done the centres to match the interior 










Finally managed to get my new seat frames made up by a good friend and got the seats in and even kept the heated elements working which was a bonus 


















and finally yesterday i got the tyres fitted and wheels on  still need to get the centre caps back from the powder coaters today to finish them off but i'm not that happy with the stance as the KWs don't go that low , but i'm aiming for air ride in the near future which will see a perfect stance 


















Thats where its at at the mo in short , the rest of the interior is off to be retrimmed tomorrow evening and im in the middle of building a new install and rear seat delete then thats off to be retrimmed along with a few other cool trick bits 

The car is also booked in for a colour change first week of september but money permitting on that one ! 

Hope you all like and keep tuned for regular updates


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Welcome! Car is stunning. Audio is a little big for me but its a clean install. love the wheels and the mk2 tt seats! can't wait for updates!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Car looks great!



I bet the fuel door would match the car better if it wasn't black.



The front seats look fitting with your set up, are you going to change the rears up or recover them? 

I am a little worried on the brackets you custom fabricated. Hopefully they will withstand a situation where you are hit, but hope that doesn't happen to you either. Just a safety concern. How thick are they? Are they welded all the way or just where it shows in picts? Usually, aftermarket ones are 3/16 steel.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I love it! Seats wheels spoiler less so clean:thumbup:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Very nice Dannyboi...Looking at yours makes me want to remove my rear spoiler.


----------



## crazybohunk (May 24, 2011)

*Uk TT build*

Very nice,

I spent all my money on go fast bits so mine looks rather dowdy in comparison.


----------



## dannyboi bora (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks for the nice comments guys ! 



18T_BT said:


> Car looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive now stripped the back seats out buddy 
yeah they will defo with stand a impact etc they are made from 5mm steel and bolt into the original seat mount holes with threads sticking up for the new seats to bolt down to 
the welded part isn't for structure its basically to make sure they stay level 



little update 

Took the car to edition38 show so got a few from there 


































Here's how i've stripped the back out with the false floor and sub , its only temporary tho 










The car is now being wrapped in its new secret colour as we speak  

I've now put the spoiler back on as a personal preference i prefer them with a spoiler , looks more aggressive and drives nicer IMO


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice. I can't wait to see what color you've chosen.


----------



## dannyboi bora (Jan 20, 2012)

So , the car is all done with the new colour and i can reveal that i've done it mint green gloss ! i love how its come out , stands out from a mile away 
The wheel and interior colour shouldn't work with the car but personally i think it works well 

Ive also got my interior back from the trimmers and all fitted so its now onto the next plans for the car 























































Hope you all like 

Will update with better pics very soon


----------



## StateSideS3 (Apr 13, 2007)

looking really good :beer:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice interior work.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Righteous Build! :thumbup:


----------



## dannyboi bora (Jan 20, 2012)

Here's some progress of the car i've now fitted air lift and V2 management and painted the centres satin black


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

stunning!!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

How's she drive without any side mirrors? The color looks nice.


----------



## TaTaTaTUrbooooo (May 25, 2013)

18T_BT said:


> How's she drive without any side mirrors? The color looks nice.


 x2:heart:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm guessing with a sore neck. lol. It's certainly not something I would ever do given the terrible blind spots the TT has on the passenger side..


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Its illegal to ride in the UK without mirrors if they were fitted from the factory, so i suspect Danny is using some pop out ones.
Steve


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

I presume he uses the one show in post #9. On a previous car, I tried the F1 style mirrors and they are so small and vibrate so much that you can't see anything :laugh:


----------



## dannyboi bora (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply guys ! 

Yeah with the mirrors they only unclip for shows as said the blind spots on TT's are a nightmare as it is !


----------

